# PuppetsWar "Kevin the Walking Jaw"



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

First off, it's worth explaining this bad boy's name came about after PuppetsWar opened it up to be named by one of their facebook followers via a competition.

I'm not too sure about the legs myself, they look a bit spindly in comparison to the body. It is a bloody big chunk of resin, and could probably count as a Morkanaut or even a stompa at a stretch. There's no doubting it looks "proppa Orky". The price is a bit much for my liking though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm. Meka-Squig anyone??


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Squigonought, squig kan, mekka squig shooter thingy me bob


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

What were those little rat-bots called in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? 

It reminds me of those.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Depending on how big it is it could be the head of a stompa, yes theirs a model there for scale, but I have no idea how big a normal stompa is suppose to be.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Megga squignaught!!! Its awesome. As to the proxie of a stompa it seems to be the right girth but a stompa seems taller.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> What were those little rat-bots called in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?
> 
> It reminds me of those.


They were called mouser bots.


----------

